# Spearfishing 2-8-14 Pics and Report



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Trip report for 2-8-14. Got a very late start because of some boat trailer issues. 3 hours later, hit the water at noon and still managed to get out a ways. Water was nice and slick. We managed 3 dives in the 110-125 range. First natural bottom, second was a chicken coop, third was a desolate concrete pyramid. If you ask the captain, it was the worst haul in the history of the boat, but everybody else (Critterfl and Miller time) went home happy. I got a total of 1 lobster, 28 lionfish, and an 8.5 pound trigger. 

I weighed out the lobster, trigger, and a lionfish at GBB&T and put them onto the spearfishing derby thread. 


















































By the way, Bill, this is what a lobster looks like with no pants on


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

NICE!
thanks for saving me the humiliation of the" lost wheel" story, then the "lost fin" story and the "lost glove" story.
I did recover the fin in the middle of 3 mile bridge but unfortunately, 24 hours later, the strap buckles were disintegrated! Oh well, thanks for the tip on that!
Cool looking lobster photo!
Next time AA....Next time.....we'll find'em!
Next time!
Any pictures of the natural bottom? it's a piece I don't think I've ever dove so I'd like to get an idea of what it looked like. by the way. I wasn't sure how you wanted the "official" photos uploaded...don't mean to derail the thread here...thanks for the photos!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I think that's fine the way you uploaded them. 

The natural bottom one didn't record for some reason. It shut off while I was headed down the anchor line.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

You would kill in a Lionfish tournament! Do we have any in the panhandle or any interest in getting one established? I'd help run one!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I think 28 lionfish in a day is a far cry from what some other guys are getting, but for me, lionfish are usually an afterthought. We have a PFF spearfishing derby going on year-long. It's free and just for bragging rights. 

There is a section for not only largest lionfish, but also a per-day total.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

What make of fin ? I have some spare atomic straps


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

US Divers Blades....antiques...best fins ever made :whistling:

By the way Toner, we're like you guys, the danged Lionfish are by catch so 27 isn't bad considering that's our 3rd option on a dive (Game fish first, then bugs, then Lions)

Miller Time went with us! He spoke highly of you....I suspect, after the day we had he's thinkin "what a cluster fudge!" we are



TONER said:


> What make of fin ? I have some spare atomic straps


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Man I can't believe that you let the guy miller time on your boat Bill. He's one shady character. 





Just kidding. I thought you were banished to the depths of land lock Brandon? 

Maybe as soon as hunting furry critters on land end, I'll break out the bubble gear finally. 

Nice haul guys.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Nice trigger!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Bill, 

I was just looking at the Derby spreadsheet. Just wanted to let you know that my lionfish is bigger than your almaco jack. Just saying :whistling::laughing::thumbup:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tJSUpPUmxUOUZmamFvTzlIQ3c&usp=drive_web#gid=0


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't worry Bill, I had a great time. Anytime that I can get out on the water at this point is fine by itself. That was the only time I have been able to get out since October.

Jon, I can down for the weekend to sell a gun and hopefully get out on the water. I have a 3 day weekend every week so it's pretty easy to drive the 7 hours down here. Although Bianca is due in a couple weeks so that won't be happening for a while.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> Don't worry Bill, I had a great time. Anytime that I can get out on the water at this point is fine by itself. That was the only time I have been able to get out since October.
> 
> Jon, I can down for the weekend to sell a gun and hopefully get out on the water. I have a 3 day weekend every week so it's pretty easy to drive the 7 hours down here. Although Bianca is due in a couple weeks so that won't be happening for a while.


Congrats man! We're having baby number three in August.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Telum Pisces said:


> Congrats man! We're having baby number three in August.


Thanks congrats to you as well. Know what you are having yet?


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

UH, UH!!!
you did NOT just say that!!
let's settle this like MEN....on the WATER....THIS weekend.
I have Monday off too!
weather is looking good!
SOME in our crew are trying to talk me into chasing tuna!

......hey....could we enter THOSE????
I'll bet I can shoot a YFT that would beat your lionfish!!



aquatic argobull said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> I was just looking at the Derby spreadsheet. Just wanted to let you know that my lionfish is bigger than your almaco jack. Just saying :whistling::laughing::thumbup:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tJSUpPUmxUOUZmamFvTzlIQ3c&usp=drive_web#gid=0


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Billybob+ said:


> UH, UH!!!
> you did NOT just say that!!
> let's settle this like MEN....on the WATER....THIS weekend.
> I have Monday off too!
> ...


I'll give you a chance to catch up. I'm headed out to camp/fish ft. Mcree this weekend. If you go out, look for a couple kayak campers on the pass side of the Mcree Jetties. Yellow tent.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

camping??? SURREEEEEE....camping...

you need to just say you're scared if you're scared!!

like for instance me and lionfish....I'm SCARED!!!!




aquatic argobull said:


> I'll give you a chance to catch up. I'm headed out to camp/fish ft. Mcree this weekend. If you go out, look for a couple kayak campers on the pass side of the Mcree Jetties. Yellow tent.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Billybob+ said:


> UH, UH!!! you did NOT just say that!! let's settle this like MEN....on the WATER....THIS weekend. I have Monday off too! weather is looking good! SOME in our crew are trying to talk me into chasing tuna! ......hey....could we enter THOSE???? I'll bet I can shoot a YFT that would beat your lionfish!!


Billy, I would love to see you jump in he water and shoot a YFT. Then try and fend off the sharks at the rigs too.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

you can bet I won't be tied directly to it if I shoot a reasonable sized YFT
shot one once before tied to it and my spear/shock cord lasted all of about 1 nanosecond.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

You might want to put some pants on that naked lobster. Lol.... Nice haul.


----------

